# Frankia Alde Heating Problem



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Do other Frankia owners suffer from a next to useless air blower on their heating system?

Our Frankia is fitted with the Alde wet radiator heating system including the additional two stage air blower who's heat is ducted around the van via the usual air trunking. The air blower was described to me as a facility to provide a quick warm up whilst waiting for the main heating system to get up to temperature. The problem is that the air from the vents never reaches more than I would describe as just off-cold and as such is simply not up to the job. Our dealer has told us that there is nothing wrong with it and that they all have a similar poor performance. I can hardly believe this as if this is the case then it's simply a waste of money even fitting it.

So, anyone else have the same problem?

Ron.

PS. Before someone mentions it this is not a heat exchanger working off the engine.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The blower is no good till the water in the system has heated up as it draws heat from the water too. We were told it is a quick option but that is not the case in our experience. We just leave the heating on with the thermostat set lowish when we are out, that way the water in the system is kept quite hot so when you turn it up the van warms quickly. 

It is a slow to warm from cold but far superior to any other system we have had, Alan.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Erneboy - Even with the system up to temperature all we get is a blast of cool air from the vents. This is our third Alde system (wouldn't buy without it) but the first to incorporate the blower and I am left wondering why Frankia bother, more so after your reply.

We thought this facility would be ideal for a quick warm up when pulling in across France in mid winter but not so. We turn the gas heating on for the last half hour of the journey before stopping but it is a bit of a waste of gas.

Ron


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

It is a slow to warm from cold but far superior to any other system we have had, Alan.[/quote]

Hi.......fully endorse your quote erneboy; a great, quiet unobtrusive system and best by far for us also, totally outweighs the irritation of slow warm up in our opinion. Ours includes an Alde programmer, see pic. which allows auto on/off switching, must add we never use it. Maybe this is available as an add on. Graham Cutmore would advise on this his contact details are: tel 01933 622593 or mob 07702 057627. Hope this helps......Crindle.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I might be mistaken here because I have a Burstner with Alde heating. I also have a 2 speed air blower but that is used when travelling to heat the rear of the van. The heat comes from the engine circulating water and works very well. This keeps the van warm long enough for the Alde wet system to get warm once we are stopped.

Have I picked your problem up wrong, or have you? :? 

ps, if you have the same as me, then you might just need to open the valve as it could be in the closed position. As I say, mine works very well.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Crindle - As I said I've nothing against the Alde system, far from it, its just the additional blower that Frankia have fitted which is the problem. I probably could have dropped the Alde word from the post title but I needed to draw the attention of Frankia/Alde users.

747 - Your talking about an engine heat exchanger, which this is not to my knowledge.

Ron


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thinking about it I imagine turning the blower on once the water has heated and begun to circulate it would speed things up, I have never tried it. I will when I next use it and let you know, Alan.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Alan. However, the way it was explained to me was that the blower used the water direct from the boiler once it was hot and thus avoided the time it took for the water to circulate round the system. This makes sense as if you have to wait for the whole system to wake up then it would be warm enough anyway. Having said that our blower is hopeless even when the rest of the rads are hot so it will be interesting to see how yours performs.

Ron


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi, We were explained as you were that the blower was a quick heat but as you rightly say it is as good as useless. I was at the frankia factory last sept and discussed this with them. They said it was a system for moving the air around the van!!!!!!
The alde heating system itself is brilliant. In the winter when parked in the alps we leave it on 24 hours but it does use a lot of gas. 
Derek


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I think Frankia have ditched this idea on the current models ? (at least I didnt spot it whilst mooching around the Frankias at the NEC) - the idea was good but in practice it just didnt work 


Best think you could do on your Frankia is to add the heat exchanger this indirectly connects the enging coolant circuit with the ALDE heating circuit transfering heat to the rear - as you drive along the rear can also be heated up - it works really well


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Our van came with Alde heating which is brilliant. But at also has a seperate full Truma gas fired warm air heater/blower to quickly demist the front screen. I guess this could be used to hasten initial warm up although we have never needed to use it for this.

C.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

On my Mercedes Sprinter there is also the option to keep the dash fan & engine coolant pump running until the heat stored in the engine is blown into the cab can't remember what its called could be recirculate heat or something similar -by the heater controls

this is useful to keep the van warm when arriving on site whilst the ALDE comes to temperature


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Just updating*

Just updating a previous post where I have found problems with build quality and some mods I have made.

will pop a link on when I have finished.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fan or not so Fantastic Job*

Have a look further down this post for some images.

Problems/repairs and Modifications to Frankia ALDE system


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Heat*

You could always fit the 12v heating elements inside some ducting that Mercedes fit as an option to the Sprinter.

Would require engine running mind and not sure about price!

TM


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks all for your input. From here and other enquires I have made it seems that this is simply a duff piece of equipment all round. What a waste of money fitting what looks quite a complicated job with copper piping and duct work going everywhere. I'll just go back to turning the gas heating on prior to stopping.

Ron


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Heating*

Not sure if you have mentioned it somewhere on here. Is your 740 an A class or T?

and is it a Fiat or Mercedes?

TM


----------



## Esba (Mar 31, 2011)

Frankia air blower usless. The central heating Alde system is ok but takes 40 min to warm up Honestly if I had to do it again I would fit a Truma air blower system much better. I have had our 1840RD for the last two years and I have only discovered this site today Thur 31/2/11
I thought it was just me who had this problem Frankia should have done somthing by now to improve this let down
Esba


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Our heating is diesel and is quite frugal. The only time I notice that it's using diesel is for a few weeks in winter when we have it on all the time, we are full timers. On all the time it probably would empty the van tank, 90lt, in a month or so, but that only happens for a couple of months a year so does not bother me. I thought about fitting another tank for it but it's not worth the bother. Nothing would make me swap for blown air, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tanks*



erneboy said:


> Our heating is diesel and is quite frugal. The only time I notice that it's using diesel is for a few weeks in winter when we have it on all the time, we are full timers. On all the time it probably would empty the van tank, 90lt, in a month or so, but that only happens for a couple of months a year so does not bother me. I thought about fitting another tank for it but it's not worth the bother. Nothing would make me swap for blown air, Alan.


Just for information.

Anyone who is considering the Diesel version of the ALDE with a Mercedes chassis. You can on most models specify a 100ltr fuel tank over the standard 80 ltr.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Esba

we all have our own preferences but I definitely prefer my current ALDE system over my previous TRUMA 6002 heaters any time, we don't have to wait for this to warm up as we have a heat exchanger that uses the heat from the engine to preheat the ALDE as we are driving 

I can also switch it on with a mobile phone text message if away from the van so its warmed up on our return


----------



## Esba (Mar 31, 2011)

HI Trek where can I get information on the heat exchanger I am Fiat based


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Esba are you comfortable with DIY jobs?

if you are then fitting a ALDE heat exchanger is relatively easy , just takes a bit of confidence in your own ability

ALDE UK sell them details here:-

alde heat exchanger

& this has been covered before :-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-74879-days0-orderasc-0.html

also take a look at the links within this thread here :-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-97000-.html

Its worth it , & you have hot water as soon as you arrive at your destination


----------



## Esba (Mar 31, 2011)

Trek, I could fit it ok, where would I sit the exchanger on the under floor bulk head or beside the heater boiler . I will contact Alde for advice etc Thanks for your information Esba


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Site*



Esba said:


> Trek, I could fit it ok, where would I sit the exchanger on the under floor bulk head or beside the heater boiler . I will contact Alde for advice etc Thanks for your information Esba


If you look in the link that trek posted, you will find pictures I posted of our install.

Ours is tucked away in a small insulated cavity. But I think this makes it too efficient. I think I locker space or a place with more air circulation may be better.

TM


----------

